# Is this what i need?



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I want to start building rods



•ProWrap Team Colors Thread Pack UGA $8.50
•Georgia College Rod Decal $4.95
•CRB Hand Wrapper system $39.95
•Rod Dryer 39.95*
•Thread Tool Combo Pack $3.95
•MH GATOR T90L Boat Rod Rod Blank $56.82
•Black Alconite Double Foot Rod Guide size 50 $23.99
•Black Alconite Single Foot Rod Guide Size 30 $7.79
•Black Alconite Single Foot Rod Guide size 20 $5.49
•Black Alconite Single Foot Rod Guide size 16 $4.65
•Black Alconite Single Foot Guide Size 8 x3 $3.20
•Tip Top $4.27
•Heavy Duty All Aluminum Reel Seats Black .969 $20.13
•Color Preserver 4 oz $6.99
•Aftco 8 oz Kit $31.60
•ProPaste Adhesive 4 oz $9.99
•Grip $6.01
•Fore grip $1.90 *

P.S if i become good at this how could i send rods to buyers being that i live in Georgia


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

you will need epoxy and rod finish as well


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

For shipping cardboard with a lot of bubble wrap and insurance or PVC pipe round enough and still insurance


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

you will want to get color preserver or those colors wont stay true they will darken up


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you asking because it sounds like there are some major things left out

Cork or foam.
Reel seat
guides 
tip top
Epoxy
But cap

Sounds like you you are trying to start trying to make money doing something you have never done before. You may want to build a few and then see what you need. if you are doing this for some commercial interest you will want a power wrapper and more than one dryer. I dont want to discourage someone from starting a great hobby or business but it is something you will want to do more research on.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

bwendel07 said:


> What are you asking because it sounds like there are some major things left out
> 
> Cork or foam.
> Reel seat
> ...


I said when I get good enough. It's not going to be any time soon. Wouldn't won't someone to buy the work of a newb.my first rod is going to be a king or cobia rod


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

billydean said:


> you will want to get color preserver or those colors wont stay true they will darken up


Pro wrap color fast did a real good job on thier thread where is doesn't darken when flex coated. I did a fade in purple that was damn near pink to dark purple and the color fast stayed true to color. Of course I did a test run first and was pleased. I do agree that alot of thread does need color preserver.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I have most of everything I need


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I think you need a gimbal, winding check, hook keeper.


----------

